
Inflammation links heart disease and depression, study finds - lelf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-03-inflammation-links-heart-disease-depression.html
======
SketchySeaBeast
I'm a bit dubious about the connection between heart disease and depression
explicitly. Inflammation seems to be the general "something is wrong" check
engine light of the body, and so drawing cause/effect from it, or even co-
morbidity based upon it's presence makes me wonder. I wonder what lines could
be drawn between another pair of conditions that are caused by/cause
inflammation, like anxiety and diabetes.

~~~
0xcde4c3db
You're not wrong, but on the other hand this is far from the only thing
suggesting a link between cardiovascular disease and depression. The "vascular
depression" hypothesis has been around for a while, and post-stroke emotional
changes are a well-established phenomenon.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
> post-stroke emotional changes are a well-established phenomenon.

I'm not arguing with you, I'm just looking for more information on this point
- wouldn't it be hard to suss out the difference between the depression caused
by the inflammation and the actual neurologically damaging event that is a
stroke? And does inflammation occur after the stroke? I would assume it would
be there leading up to it as well - after all aren't strokes mostly caused by
plaque or clot build up which would be caused by inflammation? Does the same
post-stroke emotional changes occur with hemorrhagic strokes?

------
projektir
I'd like to know what this means on a practical level.

Say you had depression and/or anxiety. What does that mean? Are there tests
you should run? Is there any point telling your doctor about it?

